# Resource for Modifiers ??



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 13, 2008)

Is there a web site or some other resource that can tell me which modifiers are allowed on all of the CPT codes? At my old job I had access to Ingenix on line service and could just look it up. We don't have that yet at my new employer. Thanks.


----------



## happycoder07 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Hi*

Do you have access to www.encoderprofp.com? 

There is a 30 day free trial. 

Pedenia, CPC


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 27, 2008)

*Thank you*

In my previous job, we did have access to encoder. What a blessing. The new docs I'm working for now, they are not quite up to speed yet.


----------



## mariaklein (Sep 8, 2008)

*Hierarchy of modifiers*

Yes, I'm looking for a guide for Hierarchy of Modifiers, as well.
Anyone know where this can be found?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 9, 2008)

*modifiers*

I have found other resources for modifiers, but the best one I have is a book by Deb Grider called Coding with Modifiers, a guide to Correct CPT and HCPCS Level II Modifier Usage, put out by AMA. The one I have is second edition, and luckily, the modifiers don't change that much that you would need to replace this book frequently. I have found this book invaluable. It's also a study guide and has case scenario's and tests. Very much worth the price. When you order your next years books, you might consider this one too.


----------

